# Riding Jeans



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello to all,

Just wanted to ask a quick question..who makes the best jeans for Trail Endurance Riding? I know all my friends here can help me out
Thank you all,
Carol


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

The better half has a pair of "trail rider jeans" that she likes. 
Here's a link to review on them.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally, I don't really think about it. I wear what ever jeans I happen to pull out. When I have done 50 mile endurance rides, I have put on some half chaps to protect my calves. especially on wet or snowy rides.


----------



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thank you all!!*

Thank you for all the information!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Trails said:


> The better half has a pair of "trail rider jeans" that she likes.
> Here's a link to review on them.


Those jeans are amazing, but I can't justify paying $200 for a pair of jeans when I can get extremely high quality riding breeches for less than half of that. If I knew that they would be comfortable, not shrink, not wear out fast, not ride too high up my waist, not look dorky, and not be uncomfortable, I might consider it. Now if anybody finds them on half price sale, let me know for sure.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You should try the Wrangler cowboy cuts.....I was a Levi man all my life until DW bought me a pair of these.....much more comfortable that the Levi's I've worn for the past 50 years.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> You should try the Wrangler cowboy cuts.....I was a Levi man all my life until DW bought me a pair of these.....much more comfortable that the Levi's I've worn for the past 50 years.


Been wearing Wranglers since I was old enough to walk. Levi's make me want to sing soprano, I don't even want to think what would happen if I tried to jump into my saddle with a pair on.


----------



## OleBean (Dec 30, 2012)

I ride in overalls...they have got a million pockets for... camera and tools, gps etc..
And they are comfortable...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

OleBean said:


> I ride in overalls...they have got a million pockets for... camera and tools, gps etc..
> And they are comfortable...


Agreed, nothing like the Tennessee Tuxedo.....I wear them every day....Liberties are my favorites....seldom ride in them though.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I would love to have a pair of those $189 jeans with the full seat.. but I cannot pay that amount for a pair of jeans. I am female and have had problems with jeans.. I don't have a problem with the legs coming up.. but with the seams on the inside crotch a real PAIN! 

I found the wrangler Q-baby's to be pretty good. They are fairly cheap and stretch with flat seams. I am not small yet not big weigh 170 size 10 and they do well for me. Just my 2 cents!!!

Rhonda


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If you only want jeans for the look, you may want to consider the denim-styled breeches. I've seen some nice, reasonable pairs lately. 
I plan to get some when I start doing endurance; that way I have the relaxed look but the amazing comfort of breeches.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

This might sound funny coming from a woman, but I wear men's Wranglers Cowboy Cut jeans. First, I can find them in the length I need (38" inseam). Second, they last longer. Third, they are cheaper than most womens jeans.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a pair of those riding jeans similar to those, brand name Horka. They do not have the cargo pocket but everything else is the same except the price, mine were retail $125 but I got 50% off. Very nice garment, looks & works good both English & Western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I found a link to the Horka jeans and they were expensive.
HORKA L-RIDING JEANS BREECH - Breeches - Apparel - Skylands Saddlery


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not the same style, maybe why mine were 50% off, discontinued? Anyways, here are mine, you can use them for Western & English with tall boots, they have the stirrup straps as well & man are they comfy!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the brown canvas workpants by Dickies, sold at Walmart. The canvas is more durable than blue jeans and is somewhat water resistant. Wash them first, though. The only thing I don't like about them, that I wish they would fix, is the front pockets are hard to get your hand into. Cut a little too tight.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Wrangler Q Baby jeans for me, fit great and comfortable and hold up pretty good. Thenrie, I'm going to check out those Dickies canvas pants, too. I've seen men wear them. Probably best for rough rides with lots of brush and branches. I always gravitate towards the men's dept for certain things, and now pants, too, I guess! Fishing shirts this year are equally expensive on both sides, though.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I like fishing shirts too. Lots of pockets, well ventilated and some have UV protection.


----------

